# My 12" glosso tank



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

This tank was set up in july and its going pretty well
Size: 14L
Lighting: 13W CFL 6500K
Co2: yeast co2
WC: 1/4 wc twice every week
Fert: KH2Po4,seachem flourish comprehensive, seahcem flourish nitrogen


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good, is that p. stellatus on the left and Hm on the right?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Looking good, is that p. stellatus on the left and Hm on the right?


yes. Hm grows very fast


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome, I'm on the hunt for some good looking HM. I've not tried it before. My HC is growing wild though.

Any Fauna in there?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Awesome, I'm on the hunt for some good looking HM. I've not tried it before. My HC is growing wild though.
> 
> Any Fauna in there?


yes, i have few cherries and one amano in this tank.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update.. I think i should recape the hm part, growing pretty messy. Also i should add some background plants on the left side.
Changed to a new 13W CFL instead of a 26W


----------

